# Nintendo Wi-fi USB connector: In stores?



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 12, 2008)

I know it's been discontinued, but does anyone here know where I can get it, sans Internet?


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, you could try Wal-Mart. They still have them at ours, so they might at yours?


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 18, 2008)

I got mine at Gamestop, but that was some time ago. I still say it's worth checking there if there is one near you.


----------

